# Visual Studio pour mac



## acidjack (14 Août 2007)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir s'il existe une version de Visual Studio pour mac ou je dois l'installer sur une session BootCamp?

Merci d'avance

Julien


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Août 2007)

acidjack a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir s'il existe une version de Visual Studio pour mac ou je dois l'installer sur une session BootCamp?
> 
> Merci d'avance
> 
> Julien


http://developer.apple.com/tools/xcode/
http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/features/xcode/


----------

